# Northern Irish graduate looking to move to us



## rjclifford (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello,
I am a recent history and journalism graduate from northern Ireland, and I am trying to see what is the best options for gaining a visa to America, in particular California. I hold both a British and an Irish passport. All my job experience has been in the bar and hotel industry, im currently a bar tender. Ive looked at J1 visas and qualify for a year long one, but I was wondering if any1 has had experience applying for h1b or h2b visas and how they went about finding jobs and going through the visa process.
Any help would be appreciated

rory


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Straight out of school is probably the worst possible time to be looking for visa sponsorship, especially if you're planning on going to the US. You'd do much better to get a few years of experience under your belt, first, and then looking for a job in the US based on any sort of unique experience relevant to your field. (Besides, in a few years one can always hope that the job market will perk up and perhaps the US will have gotten around to revamping their immigration system.)

Being from Northern Ireland, you are at least eligible for the Diversity Lottery. But finding a job with a degree in history and journalism isn't going to be easy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

